# Bouffant Haircut



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

After hacking at the fur around Eddies face many times he went for a proper haircut [sorry dont have photos as havnt got round to replacing my broken digital camera] and his fur was cut quite short which I really liked after the initial shock of him going from Dougal to Dill [Herb garden -ancient programme].The bit I wasnt so keen on was his hair on his head which was left a bit longer and was really bouffant like a powder puff, so I had a go with thinning scissors and made him look a bit scruffy terrier [which was cute].I was wondering if some cockapoos just have hair that grows straight up rather than the floppy hair that can be parted, because I love the teddy cut which I watched on the sticky but when Eddies hair gets longer it doesnt seem to flop but just gets big and goes in all directions.Does anyone know if there is a way to get a cockapoos hair to go in a parting or do some just have to have their hair short to avoid a powder puff look.I cant believe how fast his fur is growing back I've already had to trim round his eyes less than 3 weeks after the cut.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly's hair does the same! Makes her look as if she's got a really tall head!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Echi is the only of my girls whos hair flops down. the othets are more poodle like. gypsy has a bit of a parting. but delta and inca have a poodle topnot. it takes time for you to find a way you like to keep it. too long and it looks daft, too short and they look dafter. i still dont always get them the way i want. 

its actualy easier to shape the poodle like topnott that the floppy one or thats what i think.


what i have found is that it looks better is you leave the hair longer at the front and take a good bit of length off the back rather than trying to make the head all the same length.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for that tip Kendal, I'll give that a go.Poor Eddie having me practicing my hairdressing skills on him.


----------

